# El Foco (Bombilla) mas longevo del mundo



## Chico3001 (May 8, 2010)

Es una reliquia de una época en las que las cosas se hacían para durar: una bombilla en Livermore (California) lleva 107 años encendida, un récord mundial, y hoy es una de las principales atracciones turísticas de la ciudad. Se trata además de uno de los primeros ejemplares de una tecnología en extinción, pues las bombillas tal y como las conocemos van siendo sustituidas por soluciones energéticas más eficientes como las lámparas con OLED o las bombillas de bajo consumo.

El foco de Livermore ha iluminado durante más de un millón de horas la estación de bomberos de Livermore-Pleasanton y aunque su potencia es muy baja -sólo 4 vatios- para los bomberos de la comunidad simboliza el valor de estar de servicio 24 horas al día.

"Cada día vienen varios grupos a verla, puede decirse que es un monumento de la ciudad ", dijo Brandt Jorgenson, miembro de este cuerpo de bomberos, que ha instalado una cámara web (www.centennialbulb.org) para que los internautas comprueben que la bombilla no se apaga nunca.

La "bombilla centenaria", como se la conoce en EU, ha entrado en el libro Guiness de los récords y superado la anterior marca en poder de una bombilla tejana encendida por primera vez en 1908. "Yo creo que el secreto de nuestra bombilla es cómo está fabricada", dijo Jorgerson. "Además, nunca se enciende ni se apaga con lo que se elimina el calentamiento".

Más de un siglo de historia

La bombilla fue fabricada por la hoy desaparecida Shelby Electric y su filamento de carbono está perfectamente aislado por la ampolla de vidrio. El filamento opera en vacío y no en un espacio relleno de algún gas noble, como las bombillas que conocemos hoy. 

(mas informacion....)
http://www.centennialbulb.org/photos.htm


----------



## maton00 (May 8, 2010)

que buen record tambien rompio el de consumo mas alto de luz electrica de todo el mundo


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2010)

sobredimensionar se llama eso.

tomen una lampara de 220v , supongamso que quieren una iluminacion de 60w ,pues compren una lampara de 75w y alimentenla con 190v .

uds. me cuentan el dia que se queme.
si aun vivo.

esa lampara se ve con el filamento naranja , no da una luz muy blanca.

hoy dia se busca un color fuerte ysi, *economia y rotacion* , innegable.

es seguro que se pueden hacer lamparas facilmente que duren 100 años y mas, pero el mercado no lo quiere, yo cuando tenia un negocio compraba para vender lamparas baratas.........tambien philips y  osram.
y tambien las de filamento reforzado o de 250v .

y la gente compraba las baratas , por que decian (para convencerse ellos mismos ) "son todas iguales".

perro mundo.........PERDON !!!! a lso perros !!!

humano mundo 

lampara de filamento eterna es refacil.
la gente es bolu.......
eso es otra cosa.


----------



## unleased! (May 27, 2010)

> Yo creo que el secreto de nuestra bombilla es cómo está fabricada", dijo Jorgerson. *"Además, nunca se enciende ni se apaga con lo que se elimina el calentamiento"*.


Haaaa, vale vale, me quedo con el dato.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 16, 2010)

Yo creo que quiso decir "Se mantiene el calentamiento"
Fail...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 16, 2010)

no se quema porque el filamento es grueso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2010)

Hace tiempo trabajé en una empresa con la que instalamos unas señales ferroviarias como parte del sistema de señalización automática.

*Como esta:*

En esta señal tipo semáforo de 3 colores, no cambia la luz, sino un filtro de color que se interpone en la la óptica de la lámpara.

La cuestión era que las lámparas de "Larga vida" (> 20.000 hs) nos duraban unos cientos de hs, excepcionalmente alguna que otra llegaba a las 1000 hs.

Luego de 3 años de ensayos buscando el por que de este problema llegamos a la conclusión de que las lámparas se quemaban por falta de estabilidad de la tensión de la alimentación (24Vca) ¿¿¿¿????
Si las trabajábamos con menor tensión se quemaban.
Si las trabajábamos con mayor tensión se quemaban sin diferencias apreciables por sobre la duración estándar.
Si las trabajábamos en el laboratorio con con una tensión de 24 Vca estable NO se quemaban.
La solución fue incluir reguladores de tensión sobre el primario de los transformadores que alimentaban las lámparas.

Alguien tendrá la curiosidad de preguntar ¿ Y por que no reemplazar las lámparas sin tanto estudio ?
A lo que respondería: "Porque costaban unos U$ 100 c/u, incluían un segundo filamento que se encendía al fallar el filamento primario y un dispositivo conmutador de filamentos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 16, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hace tiempo trabajé en una empresa con la que instalamos unas señales ferroviarias como parte del sistema de señalización automática.
> 
> *Como esta:*
> 
> ...



mmm, Interesante anécdota Fogonazo. Sin duda no eran baratas, pero sí muy delicadas!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Electronec (Jun 16, 2010)

Muy curioso la verdad,

y me imagino que tambien seria costoso, como média, la sustitución y mantenimiento, por encontrarse estos semáforos en ocasiones en terrenos de dificil acceso o en condiciones de logistica adversas.
Por eso tanto empeño en alargar la vida de estas...no?

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 16, 2010)

vamos a calcular cuanto tiempo ha estado la bombilla encendida y cuanto ha consumido desde entonces:

109 años X 365 Días/Año: 39785 Días

cada cuatro años hay un día más, así que:

109/4= 27.5 Días + 39785 total de 39902.5 Días

39902.5 Días X 24 Horas al Día = 957660 Horas ha estado encendida (no está mal )

957660 Horas encendida X 4W = Nada menos que 3.830640 MWh


Menuda forma de malgastar energía...

Saludos


PD: Ve**ga se me olvidó el soldador encendido!


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 16, 2010)

_109 años X 365 Días/Año: 39785 Días_ 
OK

_cada cuatro años hay un día más, así que:
109/4= 27.5 Días + 39785 total de 10037.5 Días_ 
 Que suma es esa? voto a Babbage!

_10037.5 Días X 24 Horas al Día = 240900 Horas ha estado encendida (no está mal )_ 
Lo que ha estado encendida son 955494 horas

_240900 Horas encendida X 4W/Hora = Nada menos que 963.600 kW _ 
Lo consumido son 955494h x 4W = 3821976 Wh ~ 3822 kWh


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 16, 2010)

> cada cuatro años hay un día más, así que:
> 109/4= 27.5 Días + 39785 total de 10037.5 Días
> Que suma es esa? voto a Babbage!



Como cada cuatro de los 109 años hay un año bisiesto divido 109 entre 4 y me da 27.5, es decir hay 27.5 años con un día más, por eso sumo 27.5 al total de días
lo que pasó fué que al copiar la cantidad la calculadora se minimizó y me equivoqué 

pero ya está corregido.

Saludos!


----------



## DanielU (Jun 17, 2010)

Esa lampara gasto en 109 años 270$ (68U$S) (0.07$(0.017U$S) el kWh)


-------------------------------------------------------
1 Año = 365.242199074 días
109 años = 39811.399699066 días

39811.399699066 días = 955473.592777584 Horas

3821,89437111 kWh

267.5$
67.5U$S
55€


----------

